# My Fat Otto



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

An elusive prey.

I got lucky to come home to find my Otto sunning himself on an anubias leaf. He gave me just enough time to get my camera on a tripod and take one quick shot. It's a bit out of focus but I just wanted go through the motions of linking a picture to a thread.

Cheers

Frank


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

That is one fat oto. Nice pic too.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice picture. I love how ottos perch like that. Mine always swim off when they see me so you were lucky you got even the one picture.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Is it pregnant or a food hog?


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

I had an otto full of eggs once and it didn't look quite like that. It looked more like a small ball in the lower part of its belly. I think its just a fat happy otto.


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes he is one fat happy Otto, but he lives all alone in a 15G planted tank. He had friends but they died, he's the last one left. I know they like company, so I'll get some more eventually - but he does seem happy enough for now.

I usually don't see him at all as he typically hides inside a massive Java Fern. I recently repositioned the anubias and now he likes to perch there. This gives me a chance to see him (frankly I was surprised by his belly!) and take pictures of him.

I'll practice my photo skills on him and post if I get any good shots.

P.S. I've read somewhere that one of the main reasons Ottos have a reputation for not being hardy is that they come to the LFS basically starving (i.e. no belly)

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Here is another shot of Mr. Otto. I used a large aperture so depth of field is not there. Anyway, the only way to get better is to take lots of pics.

Winter is approaching here in Winnipeg - learning the art of aquarium photography will be my winter project.

Keep on posting your fishy pics as many are an inspiration.


----------



## itchy201 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice pics.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

very nice looking otto...I think their big bellies are so cute!


----------



## Stargazer53 (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow lol....he really is fat. But he does look very happy....so fat and happy he shall be.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

From the pictures, I'd say something abnormal is up with your oto. The scales look like they're raised and that's one sign of dropsy. Only the underside of the otto should be rotund if the oto is full, but your oto also exhibits the swelling on the top half of his body.

Could be wrong, but it's just something to consider, especially if you don't feed him. If it hasn't died yet though, then it's probably fine


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi James

For sure dropsy has crossed my mind more than once. I don't really know how long he's been like this but his belly is noticably swollen. He has been in my tank for about two years already, I don't know what the lifespan of Otto's are. Perhaps his kidneys are shutting down and he is building up fluid internally. Hard to tell.

However, he is very lively, has good colour and temperment. I don't have a hospital tank to put him in so I just watch him closely. So far so good, but I'll keep everyone posted if his condition gets worse.:icon_oak: (I hope not because he has been a very good Otto.)


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, my oto had what seemed like dropsy a while back, and I guess it went into remission or something because a) the swelling went away, b) she hasn't died yet, and c) it's been a couple months (knock on wood). Very weird. I'd euthanize her, but behaviorally the fish doesn't act pained or anything, so I'm just leaving her alone

Anyway, wish you the best Frank


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

erijnal said:


> Anyway, wish you the best Frank


Thanks Bud


----------

